# Mantis eating a hummingbird!



## Obie (Oct 21, 2005)

Check this out guys

http://www.birdwatchersdigest.com/site/bac...birdwireJul2005

:shock:


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Oct 21, 2005)

Wow. Thats cool.


----------



## hortus (Oct 21, 2005)

ive had that in my favorites for about 2 months


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2005)

Old pic but still cool. Heres another one.


----------



## Obie (Oct 21, 2005)

Wow thats a great one Rick.


----------



## funkyhunky (Oct 21, 2005)

what kind of mantis did that?


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

chinese i think


----------



## Joe (Oct 21, 2005)

yes thats a chinese mantis

Joe


----------



## Shelbycsx (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you guys see this one?


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2006)

> Did you guys see this one?


First time I have seen that one.


----------



## ponchot (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice, and I thought that 1st image was just a fluke. Praying Mantis's are so wicked sometimes. Ive heard they can also catch toads or mice....anyone every seen a photo of that? I havent.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 15, 2006)

ya of the mantis vs mouse that one is great


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 15, 2006)

i didn't like the mantis Vs mouse as it was an unfair fight as the guy kept shaking it

if ya wanna see vids of mantids taking on big prey check out youtube loads on there


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 15, 2006)

Is hard to tell but looks like a very hungry and large female chinese mantis. Almost certain female mantis will be the one attacking prey larger than themself when adult. Adult male usually prefer to ignore huge prey.


----------

